# GM Investor Day Webcast



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

If you have time: https://investor.gm.com/events/event-details/general-motors-ev-day

_General Motors EV Day_​_Mar 4, 2020 from 12:30 PM to 2:30 PM EST_​​_General Motors Company will host a webcast for the investment community on Wednesday, March 4th, 2020 at 12:30 PM EST. Please join us to learn more about GM's electrification strategy. The event will include remarks from management and subject matter experts, followed by a question and answer session._​​_A webcast link and dial-in for the event will be available under the "Events" section of GM's investor website._​​_A replay of the webcast will be available following the presentation._​
A skeptic might think GM has seen the TSLA stock increase and said, 'Hey, we need to tap that!'

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The Engineering Explained guy on Youtube explained really well why there is so much resistance to EV's from large automakers. 

It's basically because they're cheap.

Longer version: They feel it's more worth it for them to spend a small R&D budget squeezing a few more mpg's out of their entire fleet of gasoline vehicles than spend tons more R&D on one or two electric vehicles - especially when they still believe it's a passing fad that will go away in a few years. It's also easier to explain to their stockholders.

So what I expect from GM is a long winded description of their strategy to buy maybe one more EV from their Korean Daewoo division. Because if that and the Bolt fail, as they still think they might, they can always sell the entire division (which makes the defunct Spark as well) to Hyundai.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

It is very sad that car manufacturers don't see the long term future of their business and only see as far as they care to. A coworker of mine, his father loved his Volt. He got it right before it was canceled. I wonder out of all the American companies, if Ford will be ahead of these old guys in the end.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

serpico007 said:


> I wonder out of all the American companies, if Ford will be ahead of these old guys in the end.


There is some evidence that Ford may be positioned well for the switch to electrification.

They can still count on Federal EV incentives while Tesla and GM will no longer have that available.
They're already planning on removing all combustion cars (sedans and coupes) from production, which may free up space to add EV production.
They've applied the MOST iconic name in their lineup (Mustang) to their first serious EV offering. That will either give a huge boost to the new car, or be a huge black eye to the Mustang name and Ford itself. I think the gamble will pay off well for them.
We'll just have to see how serious they really are about executing.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

After reading today about the GM event, they really have changed their view on the company's future. Especially after what Mary Barra said.

“This is a historic moment for GM,” said Mary Barra. “I believe in my heart that we are going to be leaders in electrification. We’re going to keep working at it no matter what others say. They will either believe, or we’ll show them, and then they’ll believe.”


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Just finished my review:

Nickel Cobalt Managenese Aluminum (NCMA) vs Tesla Nickel Cobalt Aluminum (NCA) - we'll need samples for testing. Tesla 2170 cells are readily available
wide coating of electrodes - they claim economies of scale, once the battery plant comes online
smallest number of the largest cells - which means one cell failure leads to a bricked car. Those of us with Prius experience know how a single cell failure leads to a cascade of problems and a bricked car in 3-6 months.
100 Ah cell - @3.7 V, 3,700 Wh per cell, "putting all eggs in one basket"
20 layers per cell - one bad layer and the run is spoiled. Smaller parts, smaller problems.
flat bottom (long edge) connected to cold-plate - this suggests there will be a significant thermal gradient which means a mechanical strain between the cold plate and far edge. In our Model 3, the cells are warmed to ~50 C for charging but cooled to ~30 C for operation. The thermal gradient is from the rim to the core which significantly reduces the thermal, mechanical strain.
zeolite - an ion holding material whose role is not explained
Bolt EV battery comparison - 25% weight reduction, 50% fewer connections, a GOOD THING!
vertical integration - a GOOD THING, GM is not outsourcing their critical technology.
What was omitted:

Corvette EV - a Tesla roadster and Taycan competitor
Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The problem with GM listing their battery chemistry so far ahead of the production time is that the battery technology is most likely going to drastically change before then.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The problem with GM listing their battery chemistry so far ahead of the production time is that the battery technology is most likely going to drastically change before then.


Not for GM.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If GM doesn't invest in charging infrastructure though, like Tesla is and Ford claims it will, they're going to come up a little short.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> After reading today about the GM event, they really have changed their view on the company's future. Especially after what Mary Barra said.
> 
> "This is a historic moment for GM," said Mary Barra. "I believe in my heart that we are going to be leaders in electrification. We're going to keep working at it no matter what others say. They will either believe, or we'll show them, and then they'll believe."


So why hasn't GM decided that sticking with the Trump emission/mpg rollback is counter to their big announcements?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

msjulie said:


> So why hasn't GM decided that sticking with the Trump emission/mpg rollback is counter to their big announcements?


One hypothesis is the EV Hummer and other huge EVs may get enough CARB credits to reduce their Tesla credit purchases. They really don't care if these land cruisers just sit in a parking place because they have the credits in the bank.

Bob Wilson


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Perhaps but pretty [email protected] in my view


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I understand this Auto Line After Hours will be a hoot:

_Reporter Roundtable _​_Christie Schweinsberg, Wards Intelligence; Joe White, Reuters; Gary Vasilash, AD&P; John McElroy, Autoline.tv _​​_LIVE March [email protected] 3:00PM EST_​
Bob Wilson


----------

